# DHB Lenses



## Panter (8 Jun 2009)

I have lost the glasses with the clear lenses on a particularly traumatic night ride recently.

So, if anyone wants the spare Black and the Blue tint lenses for these, please let me know.


----------



## clarky100 (25 Jun 2009)

Hi there, ive scratched my Black lenses and looking for replacements and cant find them anywhere, so interested in buying these off you if your keen. Let me know.

Cheers, Clarky.


----------



## Panter (25 Jun 2009)

No problem. pm me an addy and I'll get them in the post at some point.


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

I've also got a couple of sets of DHB lenses. 

Black, clear, yellow, orangey/blue (I've definitely got one of each and I should be able to find the second set)

let me know which ones you want and I'll post them. You may even get a case


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

I've also got a couple of sets of DHB lenses. After the second set I realised my head was too big for them 

Black, clear, yellow, orangey/blue (I've definitely got one of each and I should be able to find the second set)

let me know which ones you want and I'll post them. You may even get a case


----------



## redjedi (3 Jul 2009)

Don't know why that double posted, and I can't edit/delete them


----------



## Panter (7 Jul 2009)

Did you receive them Ok Clarky100?


----------

